# wana know what bands have made an impact on your life...



## whcasual79 (Apr 18, 2009)

Rite music is an important part of my life and i was just curious to know what styles of music everyone here's into and what bands have made a lasting impact on their lives?

for me it has to be SOCIAL DISTORTION and BAD RELIGION

all i can say is MIKE NESS IS GOD! HA


----------



## Stompsy (Apr 18, 2009)

TOOL.

Nothing more need be said.

Awesomeness.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 18, 2009)

I grew up listening to Led Zep ,the Doors,Pink floyd .Police ,Queen and so many other great bands like that .....i cant get into the new stuff anything 90s back i dont mind but its a rare for me to like anything in this era...


----------



## emerald_taipan (Apr 18, 2009)

The album aenima by tool, a masterpiece by true artists. I also liked radioheads lyrics that are relevant to this day and age. I love the medical themes in kurt cobains lyrics. (milk it, drain you, heart shaped box etc) he also was a great artist


----------



## tattoolizzie (Apr 18, 2009)

I have to jump on th TOOL bandwagon as well - Aenima is genius ........ though other influencial bamds at different stages have been NIrvana, Pearl Jam, Hole, Pink Floyd, David Bowie, Rancid, Sex Pistols, Porkers.......... so many that have had an impact. 

Contemporary bands, the Killers are probably my favorite.


----------



## elapid66 (Apr 18, 2009)

i like rubber bands they make a nice twang


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Apr 18, 2009)

Most recently "The Fantomas Melvins Big Band" with the cd Millennium Monsterwork. It's really quite amazing.


----------



## bongie555 (Apr 18, 2009)

bands that have made an impact on my life are ones that i have seen live, many many times. sneaking into pubs and clubs as a teen and spending many a drunken nite watching and supporting aussie bands, sweating and slamming into moshpits,cold beers and torn tshirts. aussie bands like hoodoo gurus, died pretty, the vines, the saints, the church,plunderers, celibate rifles and hard ons.
i find it difficult to appreciate a band that i can only watch on the idiot box or listen on the top 40 countdown and besides aussie bands are as good if not better than any exotics.
turn off your mtv and get out of the house and support australian.


----------



## Sarah24 (Apr 18, 2009)

ummmm....music in general...music is a massive part of my life and i figure if it has a good bass line il give it a go.
basically alternative rock tends to have the biggest impact on me...and maybe garage rock with things such as the vines....


----------



## adelherper (Apr 18, 2009)

man i dont maen disrespect to anyone but i hate TOOL


----------



## adelherper (Apr 18, 2009)

give me AMITY AFFLICTION, sick of it all, rancid, carpathian NOFX etc haha


----------



## XKiller (Apr 18, 2009)

ummm.....
well i dont listen to music much but if i had to name one idd have to say rise against for there lyrics


----------



## missllama (Apr 18, 2009)

bliss n eso, tonedeff, looptroop i could go on all day

i dont like most music that people seem to on aps  im more into aussie hip hop and euro hip hop etc


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 18, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> bliss n eso, tonedeff, looptroop i could go on all day
> 
> i dont like most music that people seem to on aps  im more into aussie hip hop and euro hip hop etc


 hill top hoods then lama?


----------



## adelherper (Apr 18, 2009)

rise against are awesome i have met them twice


----------



## Kyro (Apr 18, 2009)

Tool, Undertow still can't be beaten imo.
Don't know if anyone remembers them but Skunk Anansie are another fave of mine. I'd love to thank the man that broke Skins heart,


----------



## vrhq08 (Apr 18, 2009)

Iron maiden, Marty Friedman (inspired me to learn guitarcheck him out!), Tool


----------



## serpenttongue (Apr 18, 2009)

In my teen years it was Metallica, Megadeth and Pantera. These days it's Cradle Of Filth, Therion, The Vision Bleak and Nightwish.


----------



## bongie555 (Apr 18, 2009)

if your in sydney tonite then come and see reformation of a sydney legendary band (one of my favourites)appropriate to this forum "DECLINE OF THE REPTILES" at the Empire Hotel Annandale, supported by the grooviest treblemakers,surfin sensation The Alohas and Booby Trap. Give the guitarist or drummer of the Alohas a tap on the shoulder and ask for me and we can have a beer together.
http://mail.google.com/mail/?attid=0.1&disp=attd&view=att&th=120a2a5c1657a5db


----------



## swaddo (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## cockney red (Apr 18, 2009)

The Who & Zeppelin. Been to Who concerts a million times, and still got the scars to prove it:lol:


----------



## whcasual79 (Apr 18, 2009)

adelherper said:


> give me AMITY AFFLICTION, sick of it all, rancid, carpathian NOFX etc haha



im assuming u'll be goin to see nofx when they come out wif bad religion in september yea??

im already there...


----------



## FAY (Apr 18, 2009)

The Beatles
Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## BIGFOOT (Apr 19, 2009)

to many to name but tool, opeth, zeppelin, dreamtheather to name a few


----------



## AM Pythons (Apr 19, 2009)

the porkers(pork hunts, when they started in the early 90's) english punk- exploited, chaos uk, extreme noise terror, conflict, broken bones, discharge.., english skins-cockney rejects,screwdriver, the macc lads...aussie punk-warpspazm, toe to toe, tutti partze, brady bunch lawnmower massicare, i spit on your gravy, dreamkillers, to many, could talk music for years..


----------



## KaaTom (Apr 19, 2009)

I must lead a sheltered life, I havent heard of at least 90% of what has been mentioned *sighs*


----------



## adz83 (Apr 19, 2009)

id hav to say the red hot chili peppers were very influential during my growing up and still r a big part of it.....i also was a huge fan of pantera,slayer,metallica,machine head,fear factory,sepultura n soulfly

also wen rage against the machine n korn came into the scene i was blown away by their lyrics n very powerful live shows...very luckyto hav seen both bands live several times

these dayz i listen to alot of disturbed,mudvayne,slipknot n i cant stop listening to the prodigy


----------



## jessieJEALOUSY (Apr 19, 2009)

bands like nightwish, sirenia, tristania, and unsun inspire me.
any female fronted operatic metal band ;D


----------



## tattoolizzie (Apr 28, 2009)

tatt2tony said:


> the porkers(pork hunts, when they started in the early 90's) ...


 
hehe forgot you were a newcastle boy ...I used to watch these guys whenever I could, usually at the corner hotel in richmond - went and saw the 20 yr gig in 2008 here in brissy and they still put on a great nights entertainment (eg. took me back to my mispent youth lol)

Lizzie


----------



## zobo (Apr 28, 2009)

PINK FLOYD by a long shot


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Apr 28, 2009)

Escape The Fate! and been listening to alot of American Headcharge and Static - X but their new album "Cult of Static" is total poo!


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Apr 28, 2009)

i guess i have a few but none you guys would probably like, but i'm more into some solo singers


----------



## Colin (Apr 28, 2009)

whcasual79 said:


> Rite music is an important part of my life and i was just curious to know what styles of music everyone here's into and what bands have made a lasting impact on their lives?
> 
> for me it has to be SOCIAL DISTORTION and BAD RELIGION
> 
> all i can say is MIKE NESS IS GOD! HA



Social Distortion huh.. a girl I know very well is friends with mike ness and crew  
she lives in vegas. what about 3 Bad Jacks? Calabrese? Koffin Kats?


But back to thread.. Stones, Janes Addiction, Pearl Jam, Alice in Chains, NIN, Tool to name a few..


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Apr 28, 2009)

ACDC and cold chisel


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Apr 28, 2009)

what is this TOOL your talking about


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 28, 2009)

NOFX, sublime, dropkick murphys, system of a down, screeching weasel, faith no more/bungle to name a few,....

hey Colin, i saw Janes Addiction in 1990!  jealous?


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 28, 2009)

serpenttongue said:


> In my teen years it was Metallica, Megadeth and Pantera. These days it's Cradle Of Filth, Therion, The Vision Bleak and Nightwish.



thats a new switch to me most people go from cradle and thier ilk to panter megadeth and metallica style bands i still listen to cradle a bit but not like i did when i was 14 i just grew out of that ridiculous necrphilea vib they throw off i guess i stopped listen to music that i liked and had the added bonus of really shocking people and started listening to music that i love and stoped careing what people think. biggest band thats had an influence. there are two slayer of all things helped me to control my anger and chris issack helped me get in touch with my....(shudders at words) non anger related feelings. other bands that contributed were pantera 69 eyes lacuna coil megadeth HIM Rob zombie (its great to just have a good rage to) and there is one song thats really opened my eyes alot its called sun screen i cant remeber who its by but its awsome. but i mostly listen to metal early 80's to mid 90s with some of the newer stuff and slipknot helped me to define what truly god awful music is and opened my eyes to the world of sell outs. (sorry to the maggots out there but its true.) there are only two members worth their salt in that band and thats corey taylor cuz he can actually sing and joey jordison for writing the lyrics to the one and only murderdolls album.


----------



## nabu120 (Apr 28, 2009)

TOOL for sure, disturbed, nirvana, mudvayne, slipknot,bliss n eso, hilltop hood ( the older albums before they went poppy), aphex twin, the tea party, massive attack, the list just goes on, i reckon i might be one of a few ppl whos playlists jump from ambient background music to thrash metal and cover everything in between lol


----------



## Kurama (Apr 28, 2009)

Pink Floyd, Chilli Peppers, Michael Franti & Spearhead and John Willamson.
Its pretty hard to narrow it down, these are just a few.


----------



## whcasual79 (Apr 28, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> NOFX, sublime, dropkick murphys, system of a down, screeching weasel, faith no more/bungle to name a few,....
> 
> hey Colin, i saw Janes Addiction in 1990!  jealous?




screeching weasel are one of the best bands ever ha... u heard ben weasels other bands... riverdales??


----------



## stuartandconnie (Apr 28, 2009)

jon lydon,mettalica phil collins all great live


----------



## australia09 (Apr 28, 2009)

my chemical romance actually got me going really.. some people just listen to the song beats rather than what its about..


----------



## AlexN (Apr 28, 2009)

All time "Life Changing" favs.. Tool, Dream Theater, Pantera, Mobb Deep, 2 Pac, Cypress Hill, Nirvana, Matchbox 20 (early albums) 

Newer stuff that really has me taking notice.. 

The Red Shore, Dawn Of Retribution, The Fray (Incredible lyricist), 

Really really love music.. Its my life.


----------



## jack (Apr 28, 2009)

Fugazi


----------



## snake_lover (Apr 28, 2009)

i know weird 4 a 13 year old but i luv david bowie =]


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 28, 2009)

Midnight Oil and Richard Clapton
Bob Dylan, James Taylor, Dire Straits
SonicPorno


----------



## xycom (Apr 28, 2009)

Cosmic Psycos, The Exploited, Motorhead, Sodom, Suicidal Tendencies, Bad Brains, Janes Addiction (Playin at the festering hole soon!!), Ministry, Pitchshifter, Gang green, DRI, Hellhammer, Celtic Frost and Queensryche just to name a few.


Per


----------



## tattoolizzie (Apr 28, 2009)

xycom said:


> Cosmic Psycos, The Exploited, Motorhead, Sodom, Suicidal Tendencies, Bad Brains, Janes Addiction (Playin at the festering hole soon!!), Ministry, Pitchshifter, Gang green, DRI, Hellhammer, Celtic Frost and Queensryche just to name a few.
> 
> 
> Per


 
OMG - Queensryche .... I was just thinking of that 'operation mindsnare' the other day. Random. 
Oh yeah, and thumbs up for Janes Addiction, Motorhead and Suicidal


----------



## Kersten (Apr 28, 2009)

Ahhh Perry


----------



## GTsteve (Apr 28, 2009)

Ben Harper
Jack Johnson
Josh Pyke
Something for Kate
Face to Face
Millencollin
John Butler
Tool
Audioslave
Alice in Chains
Soundgarden
Nirvana
NOFX
Pulley
Strung Out
Black Crows
Smashing Pumpkins
Nine Inch Nails
Deftones
Foo Fighters
Early Marilyn Manson
Goldfinger
Pantera
Metallica
Shihad/Pacifier
Stone Temple Pilots
Dave Matthews
Dave Gray


----------



## whcasual79 (Apr 28, 2009)

jack said:


> Fugazi



ian mackaye.... wat a legend... i seen em for $5 back in 1995 in singapore... one of the best bands live ever...


----------



## Bonustokin (Apr 29, 2009)

old punk like:
frenzal rhomb
pennywise
bad religion
nofx
offspring
grinspoon


----------



## whcasual79 (Apr 29, 2009)

Bonustokin said:


> old punk like:
> frenzal rhomb
> pennywise
> bad religion
> ...



yea man... u goin to bad religion nofx in oct then??


----------



## Colin (Apr 29, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> NOFX, sublime, dropkick murphys, system of a down, screeching weasel, faith no more/bungle to name a few,....
> 
> hey Colin, i saw Janes Addiction in 1990!  jealous?



where was that? at lollapalooza? yes very very jealous 
I saw them at BDO in 2003 with QOTSA, FF's etc.. 

and they're coming out again very soon.. or so Jane says..


----------



## jdonly1 (Apr 29, 2009)

Big fan of Metallica


----------



## JasonL (Apr 29, 2009)

Life changing?? well that was probably any band playing at the pub at the time, yes believe it or not, bands used to play at Pubs back in the day...every week even.. the likes of The Angels, Midnight Oil, Hoodoo Gurus, Dicky Clapton, Lime Spiders, RatCat, The Screaming Jets, Mentals ect ect
But others I was into.. Depeche Mode, Steely Dan, Steve Miller Band, Offspring, The Cars, Duran Duran, Beastie Boys, The Cure, Metalica, Led Zeppelin, Bowie, U2, ZZ Top, Cult,..............


----------



## sm0kinup (Apr 29, 2009)

Kottonmouth Kings!!! Going to the concert this Thu night.


----------



## Bonustokin (Apr 29, 2009)

whcasual79 said:


> yea man... u goin to bad religion nofx in oct then??



Mate, i didnt even know they're touring! haha i will definitely try, depends where they're playin.
I went and seen Frenzal and Nancy vandal back in march. It was awesome, had a great time.


----------



## itbites (Apr 29, 2009)

Smashing Pumpkins, Radio Head, Nine Inch Nails, Offspring, Garbage, Soundgarden, Tool, Rage Against The Machine...NIRVANA!!!
These are the bands I listened to growing up & definitely had an impact

Mauro Picotto, DHT, Radium, Noisekick, Angerfist, MOH, Neophyte.. Korsakoff

& most recently.. Kanye West.


----------



## whcasual79 (Apr 29, 2009)

Bonustokin said:


> Mate, i didnt even know they're touring! haha i will definitely try, depends where they're playin.
> I went and seen Frenzal and Nancy vandal back in march. It was awesome, had a great time.



from wat i heard the shows in syd sold out in 4 days... but they are playin bris and i best get myself in gear and get the tix... $75 i think it is...

last band i seen was gorilla biscuits in dec last year... best 80's old skool hc... loved it... was gutted i missed out on the business last week... but yea


----------



## beakz (Apr 29, 2009)

slipknot theres so much anger inside me that slipknot relates so well i love them


----------



## whcasual79 (Apr 29, 2009)

beakz said:


> slipknot theres so much anger inside me that slipknot relates so well i love them



i gota admit they got one of the best drummers in the world...

here's a few more anger management bands... earth crisis, irate, blood for blood (my fav anger management band) madball, vision of disorder....


----------



## Bonustokin (Apr 30, 2009)

whcasual79 said:


> from wat i heard the shows in syd sold out in 4 days... but they are playin bris and i best get myself in gear and get the tix... $75 i think it is...
> 
> last band i seen was gorilla biscuits in dec last year... best 80's old skool hc... loved it... was gutted i missed out on the business last week... but yea



yeah unreal mate.
i just checked out their myspace page. 
28th Sept in Melb at Palace Theatre. Thats the one i'll have to hit, coz i'll be down that way at that time. 
cheers for the heads up


----------



## horsenz (Apr 30, 2009)

*kiss,kiss,kiss kiss,*kiss.
Big big fan of kiss


----------



## whcasual79 (Apr 30, 2009)

Bonustokin said:


> yeah unreal mate.
> i just checked out their myspace page.
> 28th Sept in Melb at Palace Theatre. Thats the one i'll have to hit, coz i'll be down that way at that time.
> cheers for the heads up




haha too easy champ.... gona be a messy nite!


----------



## Anton-Crowley (May 5, 2009)

It's awesome to see all the Tool fans on APS. They're one of the most important bands ever. If you haven't heard them, do yourself a favour and go buy all their albums and sit back listen and be amazed. If you play an instrument, i think you will appreciate Tool straight away.

Fav Bands:

The Buttless Possums
Black Sabbath
Pink Floyd
Meshuggah
Lamb of God
Mastodon
The Black Dahlia Murder
Job for a Cowboy
Darkane
Amon Amarth
Whitechapel
Dimmu Borgir
The Red Shore (aussie metal)
Psycroptic (aussie metal)
Karnivool (aussie)
Refused
Decapitated
Opeth
Marilyn Manson
and all the oldies eg. Metallica, Pantera, Sepultura, Slayer, Bathory etc......

I could go on all day. If you haven't heard any of the above mentioned bands you should check em out. 

Brilliant.


----------



## Kris (May 5, 2009)

I was lost and didn't know where my life was going, spiraling out of control I was, life was bleak, then I discovered "AQUA," and everything turned around. Since then I have had a fantasic outlook on life. Things really started to go well.
I love you all.


----------



## aliveandkicking (May 5, 2009)

well, we do know Kris, you ARE a barbie girl.


----------



## Kris (May 5, 2009)

My life is fantasic, Aliveandkicking abuses himself with plastic hahahahahaha


----------



## Kersten (May 5, 2009)

aliveandkicking said:


> well, we do know Kris, you ARE a barbie girl.



You've no idea just how pretty he is eh.... Then there's the fixation with pink. He even bought himself a Kombi and painted it pink....

And he calls me Ken :shock:


----------



## Kris (May 5, 2009)

Kersten we are online at the same time.....what's going on? people will think we are two people.
Enough of our private life now Ken...Kerstken.....Kersten.
I also find ABBA and Slim Dusty made a huge impact on my life.


----------



## Scaler (May 5, 2009)

Anton-Crowley said:


> It's awesome to see all the Tool fans on APS. They're one of the most important bands ever. If you haven't heard them, do yourself a favour and go buy all their albums and sit back listen and be amazed. If you play an instrument, i think you will appreciate Tool straight away.
> 
> Fav Bands:
> 
> ...


 
Nice selection  A few in there i'm gonna have to check out i think... 
Personally i can't wait for 'Vool to get 'sound awake' out to us ready for their tour!


----------



## seanjbkorbett (May 5, 2009)

D12!!!! cypress hill!!!! ahaha F.......................uK yeah!!!


----------



## taylor111 (May 5, 2009)

slipknot , HIM and aphrodiety


----------



## toddy1964 (May 5, 2009)

There is to many to list but would have to mention a few, mad season, temple of the dog, days of the new, sound garden, stone temple pilots, chilli peppers( early stuff ), pearl jam, nirvana, smashing pumpkins. I would have to say that Tool is my favourite along with perfect circle.


----------



## Anton-Crowley (May 13, 2009)

Scaler said:


> Nice selection  A few in there i'm gonna have to check out i think...
> Personally i can't wait for 'Vool to get 'sound awake' out to us ready for their tour!


 
Yeah, me too. I can't wait to hear their new stuff.

It's really weird.......one of my best mates, who is a sound tech, told me to have a listen to them ages ago. He mixed them a few times and he rekon's they're amazing, and that I'd really like them. I put off listening to them for ages, and once I finally got a copy, I couldn't listen to any other cd for about a fortnight. I think they're one of the most important Aussie bands in history. Right up there with ACDC, The Saints and Silverchair etc.......

Mauseum is my third favourite song to sing in the shower at the moment. It's awesome.
2nd favourite is "West Ham's our feeder club". 
1st is the "Adebayor" song......his dad washes elephants...... 

All classics.


----------



## jacorin (May 13, 2009)

i must be a really old fart,cause ive neva heard of most of these bands...

TOOL ??? is that a shifter?????

i neva had any preference for a particular band,i was more into the song,if i liked one song by some one,i might not like another

tho atm it seems to be nickelback i like and james blunt as well,as well as others(gorillaz) etc etc


----------



## MrKite (May 13, 2009)

Old Influences - The Beatles, The Rolling Stones, Bowie, Pink Floyd, Bob Dylan, Lou Reed..

Growing up - Nirvana. Red Hot Chili Peppers, Smashing Pumkins, The Offspring, System of a Down, R.E.M.

Present day - The Eels, The Flaming Lips, Modest Mouse, Franz Ferdinand, Eagles of Death Metal, The White Stripes, Hot Chip, The Zutons.


----------



## Scaler (May 13, 2009)

Anton-Crowley said:


> Mauseum is my third favourite song to sing in the shower at the moment. It's awesome.
> 2nd favourite is "West Ham's our feeder club".
> 1st is the "Adebayor" song......his dad washes elephants......
> 
> All classics.


 
PMSL Anton - Epic Fail lol :lol: jokes 

Tell you what - I really fear the day cricket implements team anthems... 

My top shower songs / driving to work in the moring trying to wake up songs lol
5 - 'Smothered' - Spineshank
4 - 'Themata' - 'Vool
3 - 'What if I Lost It' - Bloodsimple
2 - 'This Calling' - All That Remains
1 - 'Take This Life' - In Flames


----------



## -Peter (May 13, 2009)

Microdisney.


----------



## Dave (May 13, 2009)

Um...

As i lay dieing
All that remains
Bloodbath
Accept
Alice Cooper
arch enemy
stone sour
as blood runs black
atreyu
bon jovi
BFMV
carcass
cradle of filth
dark seed
slayer
dark tranqulity
despised icon
distured
korn
firewind
flyleaf
hed pe
in flames
iron maiden
Metallica
megadeath
pantera
parkway drive
lamb of god
shadows fall
poison

etc...


----------



## GlenClark (May 13, 2009)

OS - Ween
OZ - This is Serious Mum, closely followed by the Psychotic Turnbuckles


----------



## flood (May 13, 2009)

the dixie chicks.
50cent abo remix- in da club
[video=youtube;RqkxUdafKiQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqkxUdafKiQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## gozz (May 13, 2009)

Thats just f _ up mate


----------



## flood (May 13, 2009)

gozz said:


> Thats just f _ up mate


 
What do u mean?


----------



## -Peter (May 13, 2009)

******en Leftovers


----------



## Reptilia (May 13, 2009)

foo fighters, silverchair, nirvana and muse.


----------



## AUSGECKO (May 14, 2009)

Linkin Park


----------



## Scaler (May 14, 2009)

Reptilia said:


> foo fighters, silverchair, nirvana and muse.


 
Ooh yes, gotta love a bit of Muse


----------



## whcasual79 (Aug 3, 2009)

Anton-Crowley said:


> Yeah, me too. I can't wait to hear their new stuff.
> 
> It's really weird.......one of my best mates, who is a sound tech, told me to have a listen to them ages ago. He mixed them a few times and he rekon's they're amazing, and that I'd really like them. I put off listening to them for ages, and once I finally got a copy, I couldn't listen to any other cd for about a fortnight. I think they're one of the most important Aussie bands in history. Right up there with ACDC, The Saints and Silverchair etc.......
> 
> ...



my fav has to be the one bout running round tottenham wif our willies hanging out, singing i've got a .... u know how it goes don't ya  it's a top hit worldwide 

wat bout the one that goes small team in ****nal, ur just a small team in ****nal...


----------



## cockney red (Aug 3, 2009)

whcasual79 said:


> my fav has to be the one bout running round tottenham wif our willies hanging out, singing i've got a .... u know how it goes don't ya  it's a top hit worldwide
> 
> wat bout the one that goes small team in ****nal, ur just a small team in ****nal...


Now Now boys....hahaha


----------



## Tristan (Aug 3, 2009)

I love a lot of music but my all time and constant favourite is TOOL so much so I got the following 

crappy out of focus pic but you get the jist


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 4, 2009)

Scaler said:


> PMSL Anton - Epic Fail lol :lol: jokes
> 
> Tell you what - I really fear the day cricket implements team anthems...
> 
> ...


 

Just curious as to whether you've heard the vool's new album? and thoughts?

They are still my favourite aussie rockers!


----------



## Weezer (Oct 9, 2009)

Blackdog said:


> Midnight Oil and Richard Clapton
> Bob Dylan, James Taylor, Dire Straits
> SonicPorno



hmmm....SONIC PORNO ?

I know the lead singer of that band !!! Used to be a member here I think- I suspect he will be back one day though 


...mate, you should hear the band now- AMAZING. Anyone who likes a bit of Grinners, nirvana,Pistols or just loud dirty punky rock should be checkin them out...aparently their new guitarist used to play in New Christs or Radio Birdman or something..!!!

anyone up for some good tunes go check out their site at myspace dot com slash sonicporno

Geez, they should pay me to do their promo

Hope ya doin well Blackdog- remember me ? it'll come to you


----------



## NativeScales (Oct 9, 2009)

I love U2 so much, that I named my son, Bono.


----------



## Kersten (Oct 9, 2009)

Weezer said:


> hmmm....SONIC PORNO ?
> 
> I know the lead singer of that band !!! Used to be a member here I think- I suspect he will be back one day though



Those alien/punk sounds just aren't my cuppa tea


----------



## Weezer (Oct 9, 2009)

yeah you may be correct there....

let's hope that grunge comes back.


----------



## krusty (Oct 10, 2009)

I have lots of metal bands that i could name but the one that stands out for me is METALLICA..........#1.


----------



## Omega (Oct 10, 2009)

-La Coka Nostra
-Ill Bill
-Slaine
-Cage Kennylz 
-Non Phixion
-R.A rugged man

Underground hip hop is God!


----------



## Riley (Oct 10, 2009)

Tool. they've given me heaps of ideas to play on the drums.


----------



## JupiterCreek (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm 52 years old, so I haven't heard of a lot of the newer bands mentioned. One of the posts mentions "old time punk"... that'd have to be Chris Bailey and The Saints or maybe Nick Cave wouldn't it?

I grew up in Adelaide, so locals bands were Chisel, Swannee, LRB, Moonshine Jug and String Band who became the Keystone Angels then The Angels. I was a teenager in the 70's so it was all the music of that era... Beatles, Stones, Led Zep, Deep Purple, Black Sabbath, Who, Yes, Yardbirds, Doobies, Jackson Browne, Eagles, Linda Ronstadt, ELO, Queen, 10CC... all that stuff... plus Clapton, Dire Straits, World Party, Eurythmics, Geldoff, Blockheads, Police, Alice Cooper etc. More recently I'm impressed by Keith Urban, The Waifs, Mia Dyson, and others.

When my stepson played me Wolfmother's first CD I thought Deep Purple or Ronnie James Dio had released new material! ;-)


----------



## ssssmithy (Oct 11, 2009)

rod stewart, the drifters, fats domino, ccr and meat loaf, the eagles, kenny rogers, slim dusty, lee kernaghan ...........

sad upbringing in the country to blame for this


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 11, 2009)

rise against are sweet, they are all vegans and straight edge (dont drink or do drugs)


----------



## vinny74 (Oct 11, 2009)

JupiterCreek said:


> I'm 52 years old, so I haven't heard of a lot of the newer bands mentioned. One of the posts mentions "old time punk"... that'd have to be Chris Bailey and The Saints or maybe Nick Cave wouldn't it?
> 
> I grew up in Adelaide, so locals bands were Chisel, Swannee, LRB, Moonshine Jug and String Band who became the Keystone Angels then The Angels. I was a teenager in the 70's so it was all the music of that era... Beatles, Stones, Led Zep, Deep Purple, Black Sabbath, Who, Yes, Yardbirds, Doobies, Jackson Browne, Eagles, Linda Ronstadt, ELO, Queen, 10CC... all that stuff... plus Clapton, Dire Straits, World Party, Eurythmics, Geldoff, Blockheads, Police, Alice Cooper etc. More recently I'm impressed by Keith Urban, The Waifs, Mia Dyson, and others.
> 
> When my stepson played me Wolfmother's first CD I thought Deep Purple or Ronnie James Dio had released new material! ;-)


 

il second that, they are truly all greats


----------



## gunny (Oct 11, 2009)

Alice in chains, Pearl jam, Chilli peppers, Metalica, Pantera,Nirvana, Grinspoon,
Black label society ( all hail zakk wylde) , Lamb of god, Killswitch engage (latest album sucks), In flames,
All that remains, Slipknot, Die cast, Devil driver
Love me metal


----------



## da_donkey (Oct 11, 2009)

Hanson


----------



## gunny (Oct 11, 2009)

da_donkey said:


> Hanson


 
haha high five and the wiggles


----------



## Nexiel (Oct 11, 2009)

Opeth, Metallica, Nile, Tool, Iron Maiden, Meshuggah and Dream Theater have made the biggest impact on my life.

I also enjoy some older bands such as The Beetles, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin and David Bowie.


----------



## fritzi2009 (Oct 11, 2009)

hilltop hoods, bliss n eso, anything aussie hip hop. & meatloaf !


----------



## MarcAtterton (Oct 11, 2009)

METALLICA (raises the devil horns)  also great bands like, Led Zep, Pink floyd, Black sabbath, the doors etc


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Oct 11, 2009)

bands for me would have to be Metallica, pantera, Sabbath, BLS, Tool, ...and the band that i first listened to in the genre of rock and roll that would have changed my life would be KISS, my mum showed me them when i was about 6 and it just got heavier from there


----------



## ADZz_93 (Oct 11, 2009)

well, as for listening, i would have to say electro house music, as i am a DJ that is what i am requested to play. as for impact, i like bands like: 
slightly stoopid
jack johnson
john buttler
the kinks
the black keys
pink floyd
the kooks
kings of leon (getting over them, over played)
josh pyke
the butterfly effect
art vs science
drapht 
hilltop
bliss n eso
the herd
urthboy

and electro music:
deadmau5
jack beats
the bloody beetroots
sinden
basement jaxx
crookers
a-track
fake blood
armand van helden
armand van buren
zombie disco squad
boiz noiz
ect....


----------



## ADZz_93 (Oct 11, 2009)

oh, and whos goen to the pyramid rock festival this year?!!!


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 12, 2009)

Hilltop Hoods -- Fifty in Five

search for the lyrics


----------



## whcasual79 (Nov 21, 2009)

Omega said:


> -La Coka Nostra
> -Ill Bill
> -Slaine
> -Cage Kennylz
> ...



u just named some of my fav hiphop bands right there .... ill bill, non phixion ... u get much into the arsonists, dead prez, sabac red??


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Nov 21, 2009)

Nickelback


----------



## dtulip10 (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah, rise against, rage against the machine, mettalica, TOOL, disturbed, COG, the music, papa roach and the list could go on and on


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Nov 21, 2009)

Some of you know that I am an 'oldie' but most will have never heard of this band:
*The Easybeats*
I was pleasantly 'deafened' by their music at Beatle Village in Sydney in the early 6os


----------



## absinthe_616 (Nov 21, 2009)

Art of Chaos.

If you want ohear some really beautiful rock/soft metal with inspirational lyrics, i wouldnt pass on these guys  theyre an inspiration to my life anyway

check out some of the songs on their myspace:

ART OF CHAOS (facebook.com/artofchaos) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Videos


----------



## Stompsy (Nov 21, 2009)

Right Now?

MachineHead!!!!!!!!!!

Rockin Out!


----------



## percey39 (Nov 21, 2009)

machine head,tool, early slipknot, mudvayne, cog, as i lay dying, dream theater (mike is god on the drums ) i love anything with good drummers (being a drummer n all) i also like some electro/house music and harder techno


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Nov 21, 2009)

and a few more some of you may not have heard of playing tomorrow at the:

*Sirromet Winery. Mt Cotton, QLD.*
 
*Concert.*
 
*Mental As Anything*
 
*The B-52s*
 
*The Proclaimers*


----------



## tooninoz (Nov 21, 2009)

MrsDragonLady said:


> and a few more some of you may not have heard of playing tomorrow at the:
> 
> *Sirromet Winery. Mt Cotton, QLD.*
> 
> ...



I'd go just in the chance that the B52s play "52 Girls" One of my fave songs of all time.


----------



## trollshark (Nov 21, 2009)

*grrrr ;^)>*

i have to say bang bros and nickskiz , basshunter:lol:


----------



## fourby4jill (Nov 21, 2009)

Rammstein all the way!!!!


----------



## MrsDragonLady (Nov 21, 2009)

The *Easybeats* really impressed me when I was young
although the first '45' I bought was *Sandy Nelson's * *Let There be Drums*.
I suppose you young-uns (and maybe a few older members) still don't know what I am talking about...
Anyway my favourite Band now is *AC/DC*


----------



## Dr_Greenthumb (Nov 21, 2009)

*Nirvana*


----------



## kristian101 (Nov 21, 2009)

tool all the way big fan of lataralus.
so much depth in there music very insperational and also perfect circle...


----------



## morgs202 (Nov 21, 2009)

Any of the Brissy people on here going to Opeth tomorrow night?


----------



## Minka (Nov 21, 2009)

Muse, Nirvana, Motley Crue, Guns and Roses.


----------



## TWENTY B (Nov 22, 2009)

hardstyle is my style. and should be yours 2...

Q-dance Radio All Day All Night

qdance radio. online radio station, it's wickid


----------



## beatlloydy (Nov 24, 2009)

My Fave band of all time is an aussie band called The Church...but I have quite diverse tastes...the foundation stone is based on the Beatles, then the Stones...all the grunge bands of the early 90's....they made it cool to wear whatever you pleased and opened up stagnating music again...Nirvana (saw em live fantastic), Pearl Jam (saw em live on Sunday night..again fantastic), Offspring (saw em live at DBO in '95), Metallica (again live at BDO), AC/DC (seeing them in Feb), Neil Young, Cure, Bowie, REM, Ramones, RADIOHEAD, Chisel, The Byrds, Hoodoo Gurus, Floyd, The Jam, Pistols (cos they awakened me to punk leading onto Clash, Buzzcocks, Wire etc), Nick Cave (for PM), Paul Kelly, MILES DAVIS, Powderfinger, Cat Empire, Jackson Jackson.

(basically anything except modern R'nB, Modern Hip Hop, Gangsta rap, Opera). Even like the odd classical music but cant handle American top 40 schlock.

Oh yeah cant forget Dylan..has the voice of a rusty buzzsaw...but his lyrics and timing etc are sublime.

There are a lot of upcoming Aussie bands to that I am liking ... BlueJuice, Tempertrap, Empire of the Sun, Sugar Army, Royal Treatment Plant, Children Collide, Grates, Little Birdy (some of these have been around for a while but I still term them the new gen)


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2009)

YouTube - aussieblacksnake's Channeldio was the first band i listened to, here is a song i learnt from pantera


----------



## bongie555 (Nov 26, 2009)

TWENTY B said:


> hardstyle is my style. and should be yours 2...
> 
> Q-dance Radio All Day All Night
> 
> qdance radio. online radio station, it's wickid


 
this music reminds me of the nineties and hangin out at the sublime at the 'home' bar,darling harbour,wasted 8) then in the morning going to day clubs at the cross.....going 3 days straight without sleep....i miss those days

it's dissapointing that no one mentioned one of the greatest bands this country has ever produced and one of the best singer song writer to ever come out of oz- tim rogers and the band- you am i....by far the best live band ever


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2009)

boy george and abba yeah "rock" ice ice baby


----------



## blackduck (Nov 27, 2009)

Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Banjo (Nov 27, 2009)

*Triumph*


----------

